# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Pedofilia si  arritje kulturore

## etemaj

Në kohët e fundit në kanalet televizive Kosovare na bien në sy të shofim goca që nga mosha gjastë(6) deri në moshën 14 vjeqare duke vallëzuar  si  individ ose në grupe, e keqja e këtyre vallëzimeve konsiston aty se këta femijë ende pa filluar në bankat shkollore u lejohet ose më mirë u servohet të vallëzojnë në mënyrë seksuale  nga koreografët  e kostumografët e tyre (pedofil). Sëmundja pedofilike nuk mbaron me kaq pas mbarimit të provave gjenerale. Këta vallëtarë, këngëtarë, dërgohen në bordet e kanaleve telivizive që t`a  knaqin shikuesin preverz.Gjëja më e keqe është se në një kanal televiziv drejtor është i burgosuri Nr 1 i ndergjegjes.Pastaj, prindërit e këtyre vocrrakëve mburren me aftësitë e fëmijëve të vet, ashtu qysh më ka ndodhur me disa (intelektual) kur isha në Kosovë. Ata mburreshin me vocrrakët  e tyre 6 vjeqar që i kishin pranë, e ora ishte 23 e natës. Në vendet ku funksionon ligji, këto radiotelevizione do të denoheshin shumë, madje,madje do të mbylleshin. Në rastin e dytë prindërve  që i marrin fëmijet në Kino, koncerte, kafe apo vende të ndryshme publike pas ores 22 të natës, u tërhiqet vërejtja tri herë e pastaj nëse këta prindër nuk përmirësohen, fëmijët i merr shteti.Këto ligje vlejnë në të gjitha shtetet e  Evropes a respektohen seriozisht në Norvegji.Angli,Gjermani,Suedi Amerikë,Danimarkë etj
Të dashur prind: (e kam fjalën për ata të cilët nuk e dinë se qka është pedofilia) ata persona që kanë qenë shtytës të këtyre programeve pedofilike mund ti akuzoni për pedofili dhe abuzime seksuale duke filluar që nga koreografët, kostumografët madje deri të drejtorët televiziv.
      Jashar Etemaj
        Oslo

----------


## Prototype

pedofilet jane njerzit me te peshtire
burn them !

----------


## Pellazgu

Radiotelevizioni 21 ka programe të këtilla me fëmijë!
Unë për vehte nuk i honeps dot edhe sikur të ishin programe serioze se nuk bëjnë as përpjekjen më të vogël të ndreqin gjysëmshqipen. Kur flasin gjuhë të huaj gjysma-gjysma skuqen deri tek veshët se e dijnë se si tingëllojnë me theksin e rëndë, ndërsa me shqipen as që e vrasin mendjen fare se i dëgjon e i sheh gjithë bota (shqiptare).

----------


## afeida

Fajin nuk e kane pedofilet sepse ato jane lindur per nje gje te tille dhe nuk ndryshojne gjeri sa  te vdesim. Per mendimin tim fajin e kane prinderit qe lejojne nje gje te tille. Femija mund te kete talent per te vallzuar ose kenduar por duhet te kontrollohet nga prindi ku shkon dhe sa ore duhet te rrije atje dhe me kryesorija duhet te rrije kur behen ato prova e ku di une cfare tjeter.Duhet te kene kontatk me femijen te shikojne nese femija ndehet comfortable,(rehat ) por per mendimin tim keto prinder me teper u pelqen lavderimi qe femija ime eshte dicka e vecante para proukopimi nese keto gje bejne eshte per te miren e femijes apo jo. Cdo femije i lindur ne kete bote eshte dicka e vecante per prinderit dhe nuk mund ta krahasosh me asjne femije tjeter se  femijet kurre nuk jane te njejte.

----------


## StterollA

Pedofilia "arritje" kulturore?  :i habitur!:

----------


## ElMajico

ne cdo vend te botes qe quhet shtet i pavarur ekziston nje ligj ne baze te se cilit pedofilia ndalohet rreptesisht biles denohet rende dhe perhapja e nje propagande te tille.nuk e di ku e ka pehapjen ky kanal por mund te shkosh thjesht te besh nje denoncim dhe cdo gjykate e botes e mer parasysh nje akuze te tille abuzimi.

flas me diturine time rreth ligjeve nderkohe per kete problem mund te kontaktoni edhe perfaqsues te te drejtave te njeriut te cilet jane shume te disponueshem.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Të dashur prind: (e kam fjalën për ata të cilët nuk e dinë se qka është pedofilia) ata persona që kanë qenë shtytës të këtyre programeve pedofilike mund ti akuzoni për pedofili dhe abuzime seksuale duke filluar që nga koreografët, kostumografët madje deri të drejtorët televiziv.
>       Jashar Etemaj
>         Oslo


Programe pedofilike ? Dhe i serviren nje spektatori pedofilik ?
Fjale te medhaja per dicka jo aq te madhe ne dukje !
Ne radhe te pare , ke zgjedhur fjalet e gabuar per te hapur temen , ne radhe te dyte , une keto programet qe thua ti nuk i kam pare por nuk mund ta akuzosh dike per pedofili sepse eshte koreografi i nje kercimi apo regjisori i nje emisioni !
Nuk e di se deri ne c'fare mase ka shkuar permbajtja sensuale e ketyre vallzimeve , por nuk mund te akuzosh nje staf dhe nji publik te gjere per pedofili vetem se ne shfaqje jane disa femije qe kercejne ne nji ore te vone !
Abuzimet seksuale , jane kur femija abuzohet seksualisht dhe jo kur kercen me bashkemoshataret e vet ne nje shfaqje kur prinderit e tyre e kane dhene aprovimin e vet !

----------

